# Remember Ben Needham - snatched at 21 months old - please read.....



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All

Please can you all take a look at this website and sign the petition.

Ben is 21 now - the belief is that he is STILL ALIVE. The Needhams have recived very little help from UK Authorities and the Greek police have been worse than useless.

Please take a couple of minutes to sign the petition and perhaps 2011 will be the year that Kerry Needham is reunited with her son.

Thank you 

http://www.helpfindben.co.uk/

FF not responsible for external links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Jen


----------

